# Cheese  Questions



## cabin (Sep 24, 2012)

Cold smoked some cheeses this weekend for the first time many different types, and have read it needs to rest for 2 to 3 weeks but some one had said fresh mootzerella can be eaten immediatly.  All the cheese came out looking good so I tried the mootzerella and it was terrible. Now I am not sure if that cheese wasn't good for smoking or did I do something wrong and  will all the cheese  be bad. Any comments about that type of cheese or similar results? I will be trying Lox for the first time tomorrow and hope to have better results. Any pointers would be much appreciated. Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 24, 2012)

What was so terrible with it? Was it real bitter? Fresh smoked cheese will have a bitter taste, that is why it needs to rest for a few weeks, the longer the better. Resting it will mellow out the smoke flavor. I have found that some of the softer cheeses like mozzarella and swiss will absorb smoke faster than things like cheddar.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2012)

My guess is that you have been confused about regular and  "fresh mozzarella" . Fresh mozzarella is packed in water and is very soft as opposed to the regular mozzarella that you get in most dairy cases. This is what fresh looks like. Notice the moisture on the outside, regular will be in the form of a brick like other cheeses.

Let what you smoked rest in vac sealed bags for a couple of weeks and it will taste much better


----------



## cabin (Sep 24, 2012)

It tasted like licking an ashtray. I will let it sit for like the other cheeses and try again. Thanks for your response.


----------



## cabin (Sep 24, 2012)

It was definatly the fresh and it did have a lot of water with it so I smoked on a metal tray to keep the juices from dripping on the AZMPS.  Also the frozen water jug did drip and put out the smoke so I had to re-light halfway through the smoking. It was my first attempt at cold smoking and I definatly learned a lot and will be trying Lox tomorrow and bacon in a couple of weeks. This forum is great and I really appreciate all the advise and reciepes from everyone. Thanks Again.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2012)

Cabin, morning...  I've smoked cheese and the smoking wood make a big difference in final taste...  Mild fruity wood seems best for my taste... Then I tried Pitmaster's Choice and it was great... Different cheeses take on the smoke at different rates...  Try different smoking times and make notes.... Length of time in the refer vac packed makes a huge difference in mellowing the smoke flavor and the aging process greatly improves the final flavor... 

It is all trial and error to reach the personal preference in a finished product...   Dave


----------



## cabin (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Dave thanks for the pointers, I do not have a vacum sealer and put the blocks of cheese in zip lock bags in the fridge will that make any differance. The vacuum sealers seem pretty expensive, do you know where I can purchase one at a reasonable cost. Thanks


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 24, 2012)

About 5 weeks ago I smoked cheese for the first time so I tried a variety to see what I liked.

I smoked:

Swiss (regular not bay swiss)

Gouda

Monterey Jack

Colby

Mozzarella (regular)

Sharp Cheddar

I smoked the all the same all for 3 hours with apple flour in AMNPS.

I thought the Swiss, Monterey ,and Gouda were smoked perfectly. The Colby, Mozzarella, and Sharp Cheddar seemed over-smoked and in my opinion tasted bitter and better without smoke.

I have read a lot of threads about others smoking Colby, Mozzarella and Sharp Cheddar and loved it. I have the same confusion that you do. I learned that I should have had different smoke times for the  different cheeses. I wonder if some cheese needs to be aged before smoking. Everything I smoked was very fresh cheese from the cheese factory retail store. 

I hope this is some what helpful.


----------



## cabin (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, I think your right there are definatly some variables and it comes down to trial and error. The following is what I smoked:

Fresh mootzerella

Jarlsburg

Gouda

Asiago

Fontina

cant wait to try them.


----------



## venture (Sep 24, 2012)

I wouldn't go with NO rest period?

Softer cheeses do seem to do OK with a shorter rest period, tho.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## doctord1955 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cabin go to Foodsavers website and register!  about once a month they run a sale on there machines and if ur registered you will get a email!  I got my Gamesaver

Deluxe for$69 about a month ago including shipping!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's a link posted today for their sale

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128022/foodsaver-sale


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2012)

CABIN said:


> Hi Dave thanks for the pointers, I do not have a vacum sealer and put the blocks of cheese in zip lock bags in the fridge will that make any differance. The vacuum sealers seem pretty expensive, do you know where I can purchase one at a reasonable cost. Thanks


Cabin, evening....  great info from the previous posters....  I wrap the cheese in plastic wrap and then vac seal....  vac sealing seems to stop all mold growth, or the smoke does...  I don't know for sure... The cheese may mold in a zip bag....  When you take it out of the smoker, use plastic gloves maybe, wrap in saran and foil...then in zip bags....  maybe that will work....  Report back on your findings for others to learn from....  Dave


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 24, 2012)

CABIN said:


> Hi Dave thanks for the pointers, I do not have a vacum sealer and put the blocks of cheese in zip lock bags in the fridge will that make any differance. The vacuum sealers seem pretty expensive, do you know where I can purchase one at a reasonable cost. Thanks


http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/  has the best customer service you will find and the bags blow away the FS bags and cost a lot less, call Lisa, she will take care of you and you will be helping to support this forum by supporting one of our sponsors!!!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2012)

Speak of the devil....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128022/foodsaver-sale


----------



## ddt79 (Oct 5, 2012)

Smoked Asiago was my favorite after my last cheese smoke.  Can't wait to hear about your results.  Less than a week and you can enjoy your hardwork!


----------



## roller (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I sure hope the smoked cheese is good because I smoked 20lbs of it. Now the wait is on..


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2012)

You are going to love it when it is done.

Smoke some of that mozzarella you just made - you can eat it right away


----------

